# My first GSD...Good girl but stubborn!



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Wolf is my 1st GSD. She is now 7 months old. She is wonderful, smart, and so much fun. Of course, being a former lab owner, I have learned GSD's are in fact, completely different. Wolf sits, stays, shakes, rolls over, high fives, etc. She is a good puppy but she is definitely into testing my boundaries lately. She has two issues- pulling on her lead and jumping on people (will get to that later). We are a consistent family... we have tried everything. I walk her 90% of the time- and while I do not make her stay right by my left side- I do not allow her to pull me. BUT, lately she wants to pull. Basically, she wants to run. I can tell she is excited and just wants to explore! I take her to dog parks to run. With walking, I have tried stopping and not walking until she loosens up. I have tried turning her around. I have tried making her sit and stay. Right now she doesn't care to listen to me. I tried a regular leash, a choke collar , and just ordered an easy walk. I know I need to be more consistent with her, and not let her be so playful. However, she will choke herself to death some days. Other days, she is calm and pleasant to walk.

My questions are...

1. What am I doing wrong?
2. Will the easy walk help?

Thanks!!


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats on the new pup! Hope to see pictures soon!

I would highly recommend using a prong collar!!! Yes, this is a better training tool than a choke collar, and safer too! Just don't abuse the collar. Please watch the videos on Leerburg on how to fit and use them. I wouldn't walk her outside just yet. Make sure you can walk around your house with the collar and use furniture to move around. Teach her to walk at or behind you (GSD is not a dog that should be allowed to walk in front). Do lots of turns when walking so dog knows to follow you. Carry treats so they know to look at you. I wouldn't recommend stopping until dog responds, usually they don't understand that in this case. Also, keep in mind still a puppy and will act like a puppy. 

Also, keep training short. I started with 3 min walks. then slowly moved it up so she knows how to behave. I know dog parks if used correctly are a great way to release lots of energy, but GSD dont fully understand how dog parks work. They usually try to lead the other dogs and tell them what do to (not something dog parks were made for). Lots of controversy on this site about dog parks,.. and for a good reason since it could mess up any other training. Dog parks also really shouldn't have puppys (even if they are big) since other dogs can sense that and not know how to play.

PS.. Easy walk doesn't teach the dog, only solves the problem when shes wearing it.  



WolfsOwner said:


> Wolf is my 1st GSD. She is now 7 months old. She is wonderful, smart, and so much fun. Of course, being a former lab owner, I have learned GSD's are in fact, completely different. Wolf sits, stays, shakes, rolls over, high fives, etc. She is a good puppy but she is definitely into testing my boundaries lately. She has two issues- pulling on her lead and jumping on people (will get to that later). We are a consistent family... we have tried everything. I walk her 90% of the time- and while I do not make her stay right by my left side- I do not allow her to pull me. BUT, lately she wants to pull. Basically, she wants to run. I can tell she is excited and just wants to explore! I take her to dog parks to run. With walking, I have tried stopping and not walking until she loosens up. I have tried turning her around. I have tried making her sit and stay. Right now she doesn't care to listen to me. I tried a regular leash, a choke collar , and just ordered an easy walk. I know I need to be more consistent with her, and not let her be so playful. However, she will choke herself to death some days. Other days, she is calm and pleasant to walk.
> 
> My questions are...
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you for your help! Since she is now 7 months, I am just surprised that she is acting so crazy on a leash when she used to be quite pleasant!


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

I know that too well! I have (next week) 7 month old GSD Roxie. She has mood swings and she has changed a lot, but patience is a must. I will fix her after about 1.5 years. I want her to fully develop.  



WolfsOwner said:


> Thank you for your help! Since she is now 7 months, I am just surprised that she is acting so crazy on a leash when she used to be quite pleasant!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know what an easy walk is, but any reason for not using a prong collar?


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I'm a little scared! Somehow, I became her walker - so it has been a lot of very early mornings (after my workout and before work- then once more after work) and lots of walking. I guess I am a bit overwhelmed and really want her to be a happy, well adjusted puppy. No one else will walk her except my dad (but he works very long hours, so maybe once a month). I'm not trying to be whiney- just painting a picture that it is a lot of work with a GSD! Maybe I should go see someone to show me how to properly use it?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

A puppy does go through teenage rebellion periods an it sounds like she is going through one.. So is mine, lol.. Consistency, patience, love but firm when necessary (fair), patience, consistency, exercise, leadership, patience and consistency (see a there here? Lol) will grow her up to be obedient and responsive  Hang in there! She does sound lovely


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing wrong with looking for help. I get help all the time. What I look at now, for teaching them to walk without the pulling, is letting them know when its ok to pull around and sniff and check things out. A clear release. I don't expect them to stay right next to me all the time, only when I tell them to, but it's taught with a prong. Its not any great skill, you basically give them a little pop if they pull too hard, you tell them when to stay in position by popping them back, and you tell them its ok, go check it out.


----------

